# Throttlestop Settings Don't Seem To Be Working - Still Throttling For Some Reason



## EC28 (Oct 7, 2022)

Hey guys, have used this for a while and had good luck with it.  For some reason it doesn't seem to be working anymore and I'm confused.  Wondering if it's the paste or what.

Laptop is a Maingear Element 3 with a i7-10875H and a 2070 Super.  Afterburner is working with my underclocked GPU just fine.

Settings are attached.  I have it set to auto-start with Windows with Scheduler.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2022)

ThrottleStop still appears to be working correctly. The FIVR monitoring table confirms that your requested undervolt is being applied and used by the CPU. If you have noticed an increase in your CPU temperatures recently then it is likely that your laptop needs to be cleaned out and the thermal paste needs to be updated. Have you ever replaced the thermal paste before? What paste did you use? Some popular thermal pastes that work well on desktop CPUs with their integrated heat spreaders can quickly pump out when used direct die on mobile CPUs.










Your settings in the Options window show that PROCHOT Offset is set to 15. This tells the CPU to start thermal throttling prematurely at 85°C instead of the full Intel specified 100°C. Do you remember if you did this on purpose or did the manufacturer set this to 15? For a laptop I would not set PROCHOT Offset any higher than 5. That would bring the throttling temperature up to 95°C instead of 85°C. You can lose a lot of performance when the throttling temperature is set significantly lower than the Intel recommended value. My laptop has PROCHOT Offset set to 1 by the BIOS.

Turn on the log file option before you play a game so you have a record of your CPU performance and temperatures. Attach a log file to your next post if you would like me to have a look at how your computer is running.


----------



## EC28 (Oct 7, 2022)

I have done the paste before, I used Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut.  I have ordered thermal pads to try that out and see if that improves things.

I don't remember setting the PROCHOT Offset on my own, I think it's going to be a manufacturer deal.  I'll change it and see.

Something I did notice was in windows power settings, the miminum processor state was 100%.  I changed that back to 5% and I'm not getting thermal throttling anymore.  Elden Ring is still lagging and performing poorly though.  So it's weird.  When I played it before a few months back, I had it running pretty well.  Not sure if they messed it up with an update again or what.

Here's my log if you want to take a look anyway.

And thank you for your time!


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2022)

The log file is interesting. Your CPU starts off running normally with the CPU multiplier at 44. For some unknown reason it drops to 21 and then gets stuck there indefinitely. The CPU is left running at less than half of its rated speed.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP   NVIDIA GPU     VID   POWER
2022-10-07  09:23:25  44.40    5.0  100.0   10210   70     645    59   1.1617   16.6   TVB
2022-10-07  09:23:26  44.16    4.6  100.0   10210   61       0     0   1.1830   16.6
2022-10-07  09:23:27  44.01    4.3  100.0   10210   74       0     0   1.1571   15.5   TVB
2022-10-07  09:23:28  44.14    5.6  100.0   10210   66     645    59   1.1951   17.1   TVB
2022-10-07  09:23:29  44.18    4.1  100.0   10210   61     645    59   1.2291   14.9
2022-10-07  09:23:30  21.14    5.9  100.0   10210   57     645    59   0.6959   10.9
2022-10-07  09:23:31  20.99    8.9  100.0   10210   57     645    59   0.7745   11.1
2022-10-07  09:23:32  20.99    6.7  100.0   10210   57     645    59   0.7725    9.7
2022-10-07  09:23:33  21.00    8.6  100.0   10210   63     645    59   0.7710   11.1
2022-10-07  09:23:34  21.00    6.7  100.0   10210   57     645    59   0.6945   10.1
2022-10-07  09:23:35  21.00    8.3  100.0   10210   56     645    59   0.6986    9.9
```

It never recovers after that. Are you using any manufacturer's power management software on your computer?

If you are using the Windows High Performance power plan, the Minimum and Maximum processor state should be set to 100.0. The Balanced power plan has the Minimum processor state set to 5%. 

Check the Speed Shift box In the TPL window and set Speed Shift Max to the recommended value that is listed. I think that is going to be 51. Post a screenshot of the TPL window.

Something unusual is limiting your CPU speed.


----------



## EC28 (Oct 7, 2022)

Changed the power plans back to what you said.  I do have Maingear Node running, so maybe that needs to go.  It helps control fans and power, so maybe I need to uninstall it.

Uninstalled the Node program, rebooted and tried the test bench to see what happened.  Here's the log.  We pegged the new 95C limit, but I expect that's expected with the test.

Tried Elden Ring again and I'm still getting performance issues for some reason.  Here's the log for that.  Looks like uninstalling Node Control Center fixed the issue you saw?

Still seeing it thermal throttle at 95C now.  Weird how it just maxed out again after raising the ceiling even.

Actually hitting 100C according to HWinfo.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2022)

Your first log file shows thermal throttling when power consumption is at only 45W. You need way better cooling if you want maximum performance out of a 10875H. These CPUs perform best when power consumption is allowed to go up to 80W or 90W.



EC28 said:


> Maingear Node running


It was likely that program which was throttling your CPU down to the 21 multiplier. Cool or quiet modes will do that. In the TPL window I would check the MMIO Lock box since an Intel CPU does not need two separate sets of turbo power limits. I would also check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window.

Your ER log only has 2 seconds of data in it. Do not use the More Data option when logging data. You also need to exit ThrottleStop after you are finished testing so ThrottleStop can write all of the log data to the log file. If you have the log file open while you are logging data, ThrottleStop will not be able to write any data to your open file.

Edit - After you fix your cooling issues, if you want to get rid of the TVB throttling notices in the log file, you will need to clear the Thermal Velocity Boost box in the FIVR window. Intel likes to confuse consumers. Thermal Velocity Boost should have been called Thermal Velocity Throttling. When this box is checked, the CPU will slow down 100 MHz when it reaches 70°C.


----------



## EC28 (Oct 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your first log file shows thermal throttling when power consumption is at only 45W. You need way better cooling if you want maximum performance out of a 10875H. These CPUs perform best when power consumption is allowed to go up to 80W or 90W.1


Not much I can do about that though, is there?  I'll switch to the thermal pads I saw highly recommended when they get here and see if that helps.



unclewebb said:


> In the TPL window I would check the MMIO Lock box since an Intel CPU does not need two separate sets of turbo power limits. I would also check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window.


I'll do that and check back in.

I've noticed as soon as I open ER the temp pegs to the max.

1209:  Attached the log after changes and running ER again.  Seemed like it did a bit better, but then throttled again at the end causing issues.  Thanks again for working on this with me.


----------



## EC28 (Oct 12, 2022)

So I took things apart to replace the thermal paste and this is what I found.  I could not get that paste off there to save my life.  I've ordered 99% isopropyl and Articlean to try and get more of it off.

I used this for paste the last time and I'm afraid I may have used the wrong stuff.



> Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut - Aluminum, Thermal Paste Based on Liquid Metal​



I'm hoping I can get it off and get the thermal pads on there.  Do you have any suggestions to try on that?  Thanks again!


----------

